# Looking for a Cheap Projector



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Renovated my rec room with a home theater in mind and was planning on buying a HD projector but my budget is pretty much gone not leaving me much for the protector. So I was thinking of buying a cheaper non HD projector to use until funds allow me to by a better projector and than re purpose the cheap one for work use after. Any recommendations a cheap projector, the model I am considering is ViewSonic PJD5223 but I am very open to suggestions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Multi media projectors will be far cheaper than Home theater but be aware that thay dont scale HD video all that well so you wont have the full 1920x1080 resolution They also tend to have really poor black levels so movies with alot of dark in them will be very washed out and hard to see.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I'm willing to except some imperfections for a short period, I was planning to buy the entry level Epson HD projector but I had some things come up taking a lot of funds I had set aside. The room is nearly completed and I'd like to make use of it so I rather not wait, plus I also have a need for a mulit media projector, it's not a complete waste of money afterwards. Most of the media I watch is download material that isn't HD or BuRay, so how much would I really notice?

I've searched quite a bit and really can't find a decent answer, I realize most all projectors will play movies but I'd like to find one that does a good job at it. I will be mostly using it after dark and only to watch movies and the odd TV show.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the closer you can get to finding a multi media projector thats native resolution is 1900x1200 the better.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Most Multi Media projectors are 4:3 thats why i liked the ViewSonic PJD5223, it was 4:3 but also did 16:9 and 16:10 automatically. But it is only 1024x768, so thats a down side is what you are telling me?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, it will down scale the image to 1024x768 and wont be true HD however that is why Home theater projectors cost more so Im sure it will work out for you for the time being. It is a DLP projector so they tend to have good black levels.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You might consider picking up a used 1080 capable HD projector on eBay. I purchased one (a Panasonic AE2000) that way. Other than a few cosmetic flaws, it still operated great and you'd have a full HD picture that way. Just be wary of bad sellers and try to get a unit with as few hours as possible. Then when your pocket book is in better shape, you can hit the regular market if you're unhappy with what you have.

Example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Panasonic-PT-AE2000U-LCD-Projector-WITH-NEW-LAMP-AND-VERY-GOOD-CONDITION-/121118653953?pt=US_Video_Projectors&hash=item1c333bfe01

Personally, I'd stay away from media projectors since they have several issues beyond aspect ratio, resolution and scaling, relative to image quality you'd expect from a home theater setup.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I would be lying if I say I had a good understanding of the all the specs when it comes to projectors, which is pretty said scene I do sell them as part of my job, but more of a office level not home theater where it really counts. Most people are budget mind it and don't really care too much. I had read up on it a few years ago but Ive forgotten and don't sell enough to keep up on it. 

I just installed an NEC P350X for a customer who are using for power points, slide shows and the occasional movie night. It's Max Resolution is 1024 x 768 and Max Resolution compressed, althought I'm not sure what that means 1600 x 1200. It looked ok with the old 4:3 DVDs they were playing but we had it setup on the wireless network and the play back was pretty choppy.

Not really interested in used, I've had plenty of bad experience with used electronics and I try to stay away now. I also have access to dealer pricing so it makes the new models cheaper, although I am limited to brands like NEC, Acer, Epson, and ViewSonic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

pasty64 said:


> It's Max Resolution is 1024 x 768 and Max Resolution compressed, althought I'm not sure what that means 1600 x 1200.


I think it just means that it will accept a 1600x1200 signal and compress it to fit 1024x768


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How much is your budget? You could always get a refurbished Epson projector directly from Epson. The Epson I have (Epson 1080) I bought new when they first came out and it has worked fine for me... I just replace the bulb when it comes time and clean the filters.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Because I get dealer pricing I was going to be paying about 300 (Canadian) for a cheap projector. Thats what the viewsonic model would cost me.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Got a line on used model from a friend I can trust. 

Sanyo PLC-WXU10

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sanyo-PLC-WXU10N.htm

Any good?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sanyo many a great projector, my first two projectors were Sanyo's. Its already a 5 year old model and does not have HDMI so you would need to get a DVI to HDMI adapter so it should work fine. How many hrs does it have on the bulb?


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

100 hours they claim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

that seems a bit fishy but its hard to know. Have you seen the unit in person?


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Took a quick look today, seemed in great shape. Would I be better off with the new View Sonic I posted.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

New is better because you get a warranty also DLP may be better for your situation. Can you test the sanyo at home? It does support a higher native resolution.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I'll have to ask, not sure how he would feel about be taking to try it. He's a friend but maybe not that good of a friend. 

So what are the import specs I should be looking in projector, I gathering as close to 1900x1200 as I can get, anything else?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the room completely light controlled or do you have alot of ambient light from windows? A DLP projector will get better blacks over an LCD like the Sanyo. Something with lens shift is ideal particularly if your going to mount this to the ceiling (you want to avoid using any electronic image shifting bending).


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

The room will have some light, I have a good quality blind but it will still let some light in around the sides. I don't plan to use the projector in the daylight much it at all. It will be ceiling mounted. 

I may ended up spending a little more and getting this model.

http://www.epson.ca/cgi-bin/ceStore/jsp/Product.do?sku=V11H475020-F&BV_UseBVCookie=yes


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that Epson would be a very nice starter projector. its only 720p but that is plenty if your sitting at about 10ft from the screen.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I have plumper showing up this week so I guess it all depends on that cost. I'm already over budget by about a grand and my wife is non too happy about it. I can justify the cost of a cheaper projector because I can use it at work afterwards and get myself up and running now. Or I just wait until funds are higher around Christmas and call it a present to myself. 

How much would you pay for the used Sanyo model, they are asking 325 (Canadian) and I can buy the ViewSonic for 50 bucks more, or the Epson for 580. Non were the models I really want, I was settling for the Epson, I wanted a much higher model but cost of the reno got a little high.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My first projectors were a Sanyo PLV z2 and I later upgraded to a PLV z4. both were 720p projectors and Im positive you can find a z4 or z5 for around $400.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I offered 200 for the Sanyo, he came back at 250. I don't really want to go higher than 200 for the used model.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yup, I would tell him $200 take it or leave it.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Just heard from him and he is going to leave it, wouldn't take 200, lowest he will go is 250. I think I am going to order the ViewSonic today and see how it works out. 

Another question is what kind of screen should I be looking at. This is one the screens I was considering

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7326501&sku=S306-2043 B

and another

http://www.frontierpc.com/displays/...s/sc-pdw-94-projection-screen-1020184148.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would actually just paint a wall for now and put the money towards the projector.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Really, ok..... there is certain paint I should use. That could change things.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well you can get really particular but generally a white matt Finnish will give decent results or you can try one of these in our DIY forum


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, you've been a lot of help. Just ordered the Epson projector.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your very welcome 
Enjoy your new projector.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

The Epson is on B/O for a few weeks, this Optoma HD66 is in now stock and a little cheaper.

http://optomausa.com/products/detail/HD66

Opinions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are people on here who have one and seem to be happy with it.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Back fro the dead.... 

My attention got taken elsewhere after completing the reno. I ended up with a NEC VT491 for a projector. It was given to me because the bulb was blown. I've been using for the last 6 to 8 months for maybe once a week watching mostly cartoons for the kids. It does the job but isn't great, 10 to 12 feet away it looks just OK but that is what I excepted for a now end projector. 


I'm now wanting to replace it with a newer model but still don't have the funds for a true HD projector. Has there been any advances in lower end projectors that would be an improvement over my VT491.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Are these mini projector's any good?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mini-Portabl...82?pt=US_Video_Projectors&hash=item19efe5e492


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

For $65 bucks you will get what you pay for. I would not buy one of those minis, It is just a waste of money and would probably not be any better than the PJ you have now.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> For $65 bucks you will get what you pay for. I would not buy one of those minis, It is just a waste of money and would probably not be any better than the PJ you have now.


Yes you are 100% right, I was just searching ebay and there were a ton of these. I read some reviews and they sucked like they aren't the best for movies and are pretty low resolution. But for 65 bucks I'd take a chance if I wanted something like this. 

Also found a few with better specs for under 100 bucks. Might take a chance on one to see if it's an good,

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/4500-Lumens-...20075055&rk=1&rkt=10&mehot=pp&sd=251773686417


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That projector is not a full HD projector. It's only 1280x800
Don't buy junk as you won't be happy.

Save up some money and get one like this Epson 720p
http://www.amazon.ca/Epson-Home-Cin...3&sr=8-1&keywords=720p+home+theatre+projector


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> That projector is not a full HD projector. It's only 1280x800
> Don't buy junk as you won't be happy.
> 
> Save up some money and get one like this Epson 720p
> http://www.amazon.ca/Epson-Home-Cin...3&sr=8-1&keywords=720p+home+theatre+projector


Had to ask, you never know, they might be worth the price.

I'll hold out for a decent model, new or used. I was hoping to spend less than 500 for the projector and screen. I had a screen but I returned instead of letting it sit around.


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

A Panasonic for 5 something is in the classifieds.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I don't mind buying used but I prefer to buy new. I found a few used model local

I found this older SOny for an asking price of 400
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Sony-VPL-HS20.htm

A Optima HD65 for the same price but even tho the SOny is older seems like the better model
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-HD65.htm

Also found an Epson but not clear of the model just yet


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

I've spent far too much time today searching and reading about projectors. I am soon going to just pull the trigger on one. I looked into a few used models and the only I really like is the Sony I posted above. I'd still prefer new unless a used one fell into my lap. I also would like to buy one I order through my work place and pay it off with no interest. 

The low end, Benq MS524 at 360
http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-MS524.htm

Under Budget Benq MW523 for 450, leaning towards this one
http://www.projectorcentral.com/BenQ-MW523.htm

Just on budget Infocus IN116 for500
http://www.projectorcentral.com/InFocus-IN116a.htm

Top of my budget is the Opoma H181X at 550
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-H181X.htm

Over my budget is Optoma HS141X at 650 
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-HD141X.htm

I also could order an Espon 730HD or EX7235 from BestBuy for 550


I am going to order one of those projectors in the next couple days before the 31. Give me an honest opinion and I will go with it. I have no doubts about the last two options but I wanted to spend less, if the general opinion is the others are not what I want I will just order the H181X or the HS141X if there are strong objections towards the H181X. If I can get away with one of the cheaper models I'd prefer the lower cost. The projector will be mostly used for the kids and watching cartoon type movies. I'll use it occasionally for other movies. I'm not a person who needs HD, I don't even have HD cable or a bluray player, but it would be nice. 


tell me what to buy passed on my needs and budget and I'll buy it.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Little update, I ordred the BenQ MW523. Seemed like a good deal after I did some online comparisons. I think it was the best band for the buck. I also ordered a 106" 16:10 screen at the same time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It will work but just be aware that it is not a Home theater projector and has a native resolution of only 1280 x 800.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Yes I realize it isn't a true home theater projector. If it doesn't perform how I want I'll just sell it and buy another.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Hooked up the BenQ last night and it does have some flaws but only compared to my old NEC. The NEC was bright and the colours were more vibrant. I could almost leave the lights on it was so bright. The BenQ isn't near as bright, I have to have the room almost black and the colours are a couple shades darker even after adjusting. If I didn't have the NEC to compare it to I wouldn't know the difference and probably would be happy. I was surprised because the specs are better on the BenQ. Not sure where I stand on this at the moment, I could send it back or bring it into my store to sell at a discount but my next options is 100 more and I didn't want to spend that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could contact this guy and see if he still has his Panasonic for sale.


----------



## pasty64 (May 24, 2013)

Decided to keep the BenQ, only not such decided but it's my only option because my supplier will not take it back even with a restocking charge. I could resell it in my store but I don't get much interest in projectors so I rather not have one sitting around. I'll use it for a a bit and than sell it private. 

I put a better video card in my computer and that seemed to help a bit. As far as building on a budget the projector is still suitable. It may not be up to par for the more seasoned home theater exerts but it's good for me as a starting point. I hopefully will move up int he projector world as time goes by. Right now I want to focus on audio because to be that a good part of the experience of a home theater, O could have a prefect picture but if I don't have some decent sound to back it up it's pointless. Saving on the projector has freed up some cash for the audio side of things.


----------

